# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  ******* phara still legit?

## David LoPan

Anyone know if this is still. Legit gear.... V A L I A N T pharma

----------


## Third Tier

> Anyone know if this is still. Legit gear.... V A L I A N T pharma


If it’s ******* it’s legit... can you post a pic?

----------


## David LoPan

About to order so no Pic without the list and I am not posting that up here

----------


## Third Tier

Well no kidding ! Yea Val is still 100% legit!

----------


## C27H40O3

if the name is censored for whatever purpose that the mods see fit, what purpose do you have to insist on getting around the filter?

----------

